# Pathology services



## denisha39 (Oct 18, 2011)

HELP....I bill for a dermatology clinic and they send out cpt 88305. My question is if one provider performs the service (which is technical) and then another provider of the same group interprets the results (which is professional)....do I bill the technical on the DOS and bill the professional when the results come back on a different day...or bill only (1 time) when the specimen is collected or read.


----------



## YamiliaNelson (Oct 18, 2011)

*88305 technical/professional*

If you are billing for services for the laboratory that process the specimen and pathologist read on site. It would be one global charge for the 88305. If you are billing for two differenct facilities example: Dr did tech componet at his office and sent out for interpetation by the pathologist then you bill the professional b/with the 26 modifier and the technical would get the tc modifier.

Hope this helps


----------



## denisha39 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey thanks...yes it did, but I have one more ??..... if you bill it global would you bill it on the date the specimen was taken or when it was read?


----------



## calexander1265 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Pathology*

you bill the date the specimen was obtained.  So if your doctor, the dermatologist, performed the surgical procedure on 10/01/2011 this is the date you would use to bill for the pathology charges.


----------

